# World Premiere of MQB TT Interior - January 7 at CES



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Apparently we'll get a view of the MQB TT interior during CES. Ulrich Hackenberg just stated during the overview of the Laserlight concept that the world premiere of the new TT interior, with its video game-like instrument panel, will occur tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

```

```
Me too, can't wait to see it.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

http://jalopnik.com/audis-virtual-cockpit-is-the-amazing-future-of-automot-1496439687

Looking good... I like the climate controls for the airvents... also seat heaters on the outboard ones.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmmm... As much as I appreciate the mk2 TT interior, it's a wonderful place to spend time and certainly more functional than the mk1, I do miss the uniqueness of the mk1 design. The mk2 feels a bit watered down, too corporate, compared to the mk1 and sadly it seems the mk3 is event further in that direction. It's a small thing but I'm sad to see the aluminum trim rings on the air vents go away.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Fairly solid overall. I'm not sure how I feel about the instrument cluster being the single point of contact for all car functions, but it's impressive nonetheless.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan Halen said:


> Fairly solid overall. I'm not sure how I feel about the instrument cluster being the single point of contact for all car functions, but it's impressive nonetheless.


I do like that there's no LCD screen poking up through the top of the dash like in the A3, looks so horrible when it's up. But.... I do wonder how well a driver focused screen like this will work in practice. Much less opportunity for the passenger to play navigator and go looking around on the GPS for lunch on a roadtrip, or search for music, etc.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I do like that there's no LCD screen poking up through the top of the dash like in the A3, looks so horrible when it's up. But.... I do wonder how well a driver focused screen like this will work in practice. Much less opportunity for the passenger to play navigator and go looking around on the GPS for lunch on a roadtrip, or search for music, etc.


audi is sticking to its guns when it says it wants to make the new TT "driver oriented".


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

0101.adm said:


> audi is sticking to its guns when it says it wants to make the new TT "driver oriented".


I think that for the TT, which will primarily be a 'driver's car', integrating all of the functionality into the driver's scope makes sense. I don't know if this will work as well in the mainline vehicles like the A4, 6, 8 and where you have passengers more frequently, but I really like the implementation here.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> I think that for the TT, which will primarily be a 'driver's car', integrating all of the functionality into the driver's scope makes sense. I don't know if this will work as well in the mainline vehicles like the A4, 6, 8 and where you have passengers more frequently, but I really like the implementation here.


heres a thought... smartphone app for a passenger to use to access MMI controls.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

0101.adm said:


> heres a thought... smartphone app for a passenger to use to access MMI controls.


Having that ability in addition to the standard means of interaction would be neat. In fact, it may already be on the way if the Audi Smart Display, referenced here, is any indication.

As a sole means of control, however... I don't see that becoming acceptable any time soon. That would go right against Audi's push to make interaction with the vehicle and its systems more natural as, at that point, having a smartphone becomes a requirement. Simplify as much as possible, but don't get too dense with it.

I doubt it'll be an issue, though, as I (and the Audi AG presser I referenced) agree with Travis- it's unlikely that the driver-centric TT arrangement will see the light of day in the A-cars any time soon.


----------



## carrera4 (Jan 8, 2014)

it looks really like that of the new audi concept for NAIAS


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

carrera4 said:


> it looks really like that of the new audi concept for NAIAS


Ahh, nice, I wanted to see the comparison.... Another confirmation that the concept is the mk3 preview.


----------



## carrera4 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------

